# Denmark SAS Liga 22-24 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 18, 2008)

SønderjyskE v Brøndby IF
 22/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  6.15 3.75 1.526 All Bets (23) 
Vejle v AaB
 22/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  3.30 3.40 2.05 All Bets (23) 
Esbjerg fB v AC Horsens
 23/11/2008 13:00 GMT
  2.00 3.40 3.50 All Bets (23) 
FC Nordsjælland v OB
 23/11/2008 15:05 GMT
  3.80 3.40 1.90 All Bets (23) 
FC Kbh. v AGF
 23/11/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.35 4.60 8.00 All Bets (23) 
Randers FC v FC Midtjylland
 24/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.55 3.35 2.55 All Bets (23)


----------

